# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 March 2005)

Hi everyone... yes, it's time to start thinking about next month's stock tipping competition.

A brief recap of the rules for anyone unfamiliar with the competition:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on March 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## doctorj (22 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

FAR again please.


----------



## el_ninj0 (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

ATX for me please.


----------



## jacsar (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi everyone... yes, it's time to start thinking about next month's stock tipping competition.
> 
> A brief recap of the rules for anyone unfamiliar with the competition:
> 
> ...



  jacsar  ...PNA


----------



## son of baglimit (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

baglimit aka son of baglimit, is going to shock the world - yes i do believe now that NMS wont jump 50% in april, so im moving on to my next fav - HSN.
i wonder if this will start a run on them too.


----------



## Profitseeker (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Joe,

Sorry but I can not figure out if I meet the average post per day requirements. Could you please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## RichKid (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



> Hi Joe,
> Sorry but I can not figure out if I meet the average post per day requirements. Could you please let me know. Thanks.




Hi PS,

Thought I'd help out here, if you click on your name/ID (it's on every post you make) you will see the 'view public profile link' appear on a menu, just click on it and you'll be able to see the following line:

Total Posts: 12 (0.23 posts per day). 

As the minimum is 0.30 ppd you are just under it. Maybe if you keep posting you will be able to enter before the deadline. Please be aware that the posts have to genuine (serious) posts (as yours have been) to be counted. You have already met the other condition which is 10 posts minimum.

So good luck! Hope you make it into the comp.


----------



## RichKid (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				jacsar said:
			
		

> jacsar  ...PNA




Jacsar, as you can see from the conditions you do miss out on the April comp atm, but maybe you can make it to for the next one...


----------



## Profitseeker (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Thanks RK


----------



## canny (23 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'm waiting until nearer 31st in case one of mine bolts early!!
Wishful thinking!!
Anyone volunteered yet to work out at the end of the month how we'd have done in March if we'd put $5K on every pick (assuming no brokerage)?

Mind you - I think I'd have taken my profits on CSE by the end of day 1!!!!!!


----------



## Fleeta (24 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I've still yet to pick a stock that has gone up...3 consecutive losers. I might just try to get one that goes into the black this month, give me McGuigan Simeone Wines (MGW), I think it might have been oversold a bit.


----------



## kpgduras (28 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My first tip is for a company involved in the Dampier Nitrogen Project on the Burrup, Plenty River (PRM).  


kpgduras


----------



## markrmau (29 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Don't want to be boring, but can I have CSE again please. More drilling results to come out in April. Obviously this is an unknown, but looking at previous core assays, and EM studies, these results could be an absolute corker. (Note EM doesn't give indication of grade or much indication of volume - only where the seam seems to be heading).


----------



## canny (29 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Joe,
I'll choose NEO please.
They're driving me mad waiting for results - but I am confident it'll be April or May as 'NEO's month'.


----------



## chicken (30 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I shall pick MAP....to go much higher


----------



## tarnor (30 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

RTM - going for another all or nothing stock if they find commercial uranium with thier drilling program it will rocket if not it should get smashed


----------



## Porper (30 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Ok chaps,

I have read my 2 books on charting, and have almost understood some of it !!

Concentrating on candlesticks, searched for a good buy and am testing my skills, or lack of, and have come up with Bouginville copper (BOC).If it doesn't gain 30 % next month I will personally set fire to the books. :screwy:


----------



## whisky6210 (30 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My entry for April comp iiiiiissss.......RDR

                                          Ta,    

                                              WHISKY 6210

             P.S. It is better to be born lucky than rich !


----------



## crocdee (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

i'll stick with MUL last chance for me
croc


----------



## canny (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Porper - Good luck with BOC - I like it too.
Hope I'll beat you with my NEO pick - but let me know what charts you think are looking hot besides BOC at the moment.
Cheers





			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Ok chaps,
> 
> I have read my 2 books on charting, and have almost understood some of it !!
> 
> Concentrating on candlesticks, searched for a good buy and am testing my skills, or lack of, and have come up with Bouginville copper (BOC).If it doesn't gain 30 % next month I will personally set fire to the books. :screwy:


----------



## Mofra (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll have a crack with LAF please


----------



## Porper (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Hi Porper - Good luck with BOC - I like it too.
> Hope I'll beat you with my NEO pick - but let me know what charts you think are looking hot besides BOC at the moment.
> Cheers




I hope you beat me too Canny, I hold Neo at the moment, I have sold almost all my holdings in the last 2 days, just NMS and Neo left.

Sorry, wrong thread for this topic guys.Will post a seperate thread.


----------



## Bingo (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

HCY please.

Bingo


----------



## dutchie (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

G'day Joe
Fixed up my time OK thanks.

Looking for improvement with my last selection.

Try  MWR


----------



## Jett_Star (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Its VRE for me!


----------



## knit 1 pearl 2 (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

BPT unless i'm too late?


----------



## emily (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

i'll have GWE for this month, thanx



emily
Gl, Hf


----------



## emily (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

omg ....  i meant to type GME not GWE.......... errrr typo.... if u cant change then its ok...dw my bad for not looking at what i type...


----------



## RichKid (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Okay, not a bad month for my last pick, hope it's the same for this one. Congrats to those who did well in March!

I pick CBH Resources (CBH) for April.

It's highly leveraged to the Zinc price, I expect it to recover after a recent drop as the Zinc price should go up, if not CBH will range imo. Last few candles suggest some near support. 

See the CBH thread for more info.


----------



## DTM (31 March 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Joe

I might spec again in the energy sector.  CVN for me please.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## canny (1 April 2005)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Some quality picks in this months comp IMO.
I wouldn't mind a bet that overall end of month will show good average profit.


----------



## mailman (29 January 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Thats great this could be a whole lot of fun or maybe not. Ohh well lets see what happens.


Mailman


----------



## Real1ty (29 January 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



mailman said:


> Thats great this could be a whole lot of fun or maybe not. Ohh well lets see what happens.
> 
> 
> Mailman




It might be best to have a look at the dates before you post in these threads.


----------



## Nyden (29 January 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



Real1ty said:


> It might be best to have a look at the dates before you post in these threads.




Maybe he's being clever, & hoping to win this with hindsight :


----------



## Trader52 (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My pick for April is SDL.  I think it will run within the next few months.  April may be a bit soon, but it may start then.


----------



## hangseng (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

ARU thanks Joe


----------



## rub92me (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Is this the back to the futures competition?  Some mod better lock this one down


----------



## kransky (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

CNF please


----------



## explod (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

sri please joe


----------



## rub92me (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Attention all posters. This is the 2005 competition. I repeat: this is the 2005 competition. You're too late!


----------



## Joe Blow (30 March 2008)

*Re: Official April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

This is a reminder for me to close these old entry threads when we're finished with them.

This could get confusing! 

Those who entered in this thread mistakenly, please re-enter in the current April 2008 entry thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10393

Thread closed!


----------

